# Would You Consider This To Be A Good Photographer?



## jimmy28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

We are getting married soon and we're considering this guy as a photographer. 
Problem is, we know nothing about what makes a photographer good or not. The work looks good to me, but what do you think? 

Eazyland Productions

Thanks!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 4, 2014)

If it looks good to you, then that's a good start.

Personally I see a lot I dont like; but what I think makes a good photographer really shouldn't matter.  He's still able to produce some quality stuff.


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2014)

You should compare his portfolio with other photographer's portfolios.

The pictures I looked at look sharp, and if you like his style, then talk to him.  

His personal style is one thing he might not negotiate about.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> ...The work looks good to me...


That's really all there is to it.


----------



## paigew (Aug 4, 2014)

the photos do not look good to me. There is bad lighting, unflattering facial expressions/posing, as well as out of focus images. And I imagine he puts his best work on his site so.... What is your budget?


----------



## jimmy28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> If it looks good to you, then that's a good start.
> 
> Personally I see a lot I dont like; but what I think makes a good photographer really shouldn't matter. He's still able to produce some quality stuff.





Designer said:


> You should compare his portfolio with other photographer's portfolios.
> 
> The pictures I looked at look sharp, and if you like his style, then talk to him.
> 
> His personal style is one thing he might not negotiate about.





jimmy28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are getting married soon and we're considering this guy as a photographer.
> Problem is, we know nothing about what makes a photographer good or not. The work looks good to me, but what do you think?
> ...





tirediron said:


> jimmy28 said:
> 
> 
> > ...The work looks good to me...
> ...



Thanks. 



paigew said:


> the photos do not look good to me. There is bad lighting, unflattering facial expressions/posing, as well as out of focus images. And I imagine he puts his best work on his site so.... What is your budget?


 Thanks for your input. All great points.

I sent you a PM regarding his pricing. 


I'm in central/South Jersey if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 4, 2014)

Mediocre at best. Too much reliance on sepia tone. 
likes to over soften images.


----------



## jimmy28 (Aug 4, 2014)

After looking at other photographers, I'm really trying to find someone else.


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 4, 2014)

He definitely has a style he likes.  I don't like some of his pictures, but that happens, but I'm more concerned about his website layout...


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 4, 2014)

I think for a wedding it's also worth trying to find out what he's like with people - from what I gather, wedding photography isn't just about ability with a camera.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 4, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> After looking at other photographers, I'm really trying to find someone else.



Budget? I have a friend in that does weddings between NYC and DC but her rates _could_ scare you off.


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> After looking at other photographers, I'm really trying to find someone else.



:thumbup:


----------



## jimmy28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> If it looks good to you, then that's a good start.
> 
> Personally I see a lot I dont like; but what I think makes a good photographer really shouldn't matter.  He's still able to produce some quality stuff.



Umm, I'm certain they will. lol.

I'm trying to keep it under $1,000 if possible. But I'm not sure that's a reasonable budget. I'm working with someone else, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> ...I'm trying to keep it under $1,000 if possible. But I'm not sure that's a reasonable budget. I'm working with someone else, so I'll keep you posted.


Unless you're living in North Gumboot Junction, $1000 is a pretty slim budget for quality wedding photography.  If you live in/near a major urban centre, even the Craig's List Fauxtographers are asking that much.


----------



## paigew (Aug 4, 2014)

I think you should really try to raise your budget to at least 1500. I think at that price point, you are at least more likely to find someone who is an awesome photog (most important) with maybe less wedding experience.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 4, 2014)

Is your soon to be bride involved in choosing the photographer?  

The formula could be; your budget, your bride's expectations, the photographer's rates and their ability to meet your bride's expectations with hopefully some proof.

Something along those lines.


----------



## jimmy28 (Aug 4, 2014)

tirediron said:


> jimmy28 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm trying to keep it under $1,000 if possible. But I'm not sure that's a reasonable budget. I'm working with someone else, so I'll keep you posted.
> ...





paigew said:


> I think you should really try to raise your budget to at least 1500. I think at that price point, you are at least more likely to find someone who is an awesome photog (most important) with maybe less wedding experience.


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Tee (Aug 4, 2014)

The website address isn't working at the moment but I saw his FB page.  You might want to se what other options are available.  

A $1,000 budget for wedding photography really puts you in the "faux" or just beginner categories.  There are some diamonds in the rough.  Have you tried the Philadelphia Craigslist?  I seem to remember seeing one or two photographers in the ads.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 4, 2014)

To decide if $1,000 is reasonable or not, do a little thought exercise.  I'm NOT a wedding photographer, but I do work for the retail crowd as a contractor, and the things that go into my price is:  Prep time (establishing the wish-list, scouting the location, working up the working/(shooting) schedule, coordinating with the various interested parties), the day of the shoot (travel time, setup time, working/(shooting) according to the plan, working/(shooting) in addition to the plan, recovering from any "unexpected" events), the postprocessing (editing, processing, getting together the first cut of images, reworking them after and coming up with the final cut), and then meeting with you to finalize the engagement.  Also to be included in the cost are the costs of equipment (depreciation, rental), and various overheads that any business needs to have (insurance, licenses, etc.).  If you work out the hours and additional charges, you'll see that $1,000 is very, very low.  Of course, if the scope of work is minimal, then the charges come down as well.  The challenge for you as a buyer, is to figure out what you'll need to pay to get everything you want, and the quality level you expect, and in the timeframe that is reasonable.  If you search through this forum and look for "wedding photography", you'll find a number of posts from very good and experienced photographers who outlined their work flow and the extent of their "delivery".  That should let you know if you're asking/expecting enough.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 4, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > If it looks good to you, then that's a good start.
> ...




Oh! For $1,000 he's a brilliant photographer. I have a bunch of amazing wedding photographer friends who start at the $5k mark.


----------



## jimmy28 (Aug 5, 2014)

So I decided to go with this photographer. She seems a lot better and in a similar price point. 
Thanks for your help. 

Abigail Gingerale Photography - Home Page


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> So I decided to go with this photographer. She seems a lot better and in a similar price point.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Abigail Gingerale Photography - Home Page



This appears to be two different weddings represented in the wedding portfolio section, and that's it. This portfolio appears to me to be that of a very beginning  shooter...one who has shot exactly,well, two weddings. We see even fewer photos than the lazyeye studios guy had. The first person's portfolio had a number of very beginner-type images that really made me downrate it; this second shooter's album is to me, indicative of even less experience. This is a fauxtographer who is self-taught and new. I can TELL, just by looking at the bad focus and the erratic quality and very dubious aesthetic refinement level on the shots. The first person is more steady and has a more-developed, although still somewhat unstudied and inexperienced eye. Wow...neither of these people are at a level I would consider hiring for a wedding. Not trying to be mean or disparaging.


----------



## paigew (Aug 5, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> So I decided to go with this photographer. She seems a lot better and in a similar price point.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Abigail Gingerale Photography - Home Page


When is your wedding? You seem to be in quite a rush to hire a photographer.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> jimmy28 said:
> 
> 
> > So I decided to go with this photographer. She seems a lot better and in a similar price point.
> ...


All of this ^^ coupled with the very poor quality of the website would make me shy away from this person.  While your first choice wasn't to my personal taste, that person did seem to have a 'look'.  Have you talked to friends, family, etc for referrals?


----------



## chuasam (Aug 5, 2014)

He has a budget of $1000 what do you expect? Problem with hiring a rookie is that even though they might have the vision, many of them show up with no backup camera, no spare battery, and shoot the entire event on one memory card.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 5, 2014)

If I was forced, I'd pick #1 over #2--Just fwiw.  I can elaborate if you want.


----------



## paigew (Aug 5, 2014)

I did a quick google search. This photographer was #2 and is less than 1000.  wedding photography | Firefly Jar Photography I'm sure if you spend a little time, you can find a pretty decent photographer.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 5, 2014)

paigew said:


> I did a quick google search. This photographer was #2 and is less than 1000.  wedding photography | Firefly Jar Photography I'm sure if you spend a little time, you can find a pretty decent photographer.


Damn! she's really charging a non-sustainable price
Her work is really good. I hope she makes it up market and realises that you shouldn't compete on price.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

jimmy28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are getting married soon and we're considering this guy as a photographer.
> Problem is, we know nothing about what makes a photographer good or not. The work looks good to me, but what do you think?
> ...



His site is not woking.....tried to pull it up.....go on to the next photog.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 14, 2014)

Older thread. Though, not old enough that the guy's site should be dead.
Makes you wonder if the OP hired him.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

Just remember....you get what you pay for....#2 is not a high end wedding photographer and is overcharging.


----------

